# Spooky Menu ?



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

I have a banquet that they are requesting a spooky menu. Any suggestions? I'm hoping to get buy with just spooky titles, but if you have anything that looks the part that would be great. It's for a group of elderly women.Thanks


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Chicken Carpaccio

Now that's _SPOOKY!!!_


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

You could do a porkloin and dress it around a pantleg and shoe. Carve out of a hacked-out hole in the middle of the pantleg...Maybe a bone sticking out...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Blood Sausage

Goulish..Goulash!? (stupid,I know)

Vodoo Vindaloo

Vampire Venison

Devilish dishes  

Monster Mash "potatoes"

Liver with black brain sauce  :crazy: 

Rancid Rabbit with rotten risotto  

Ok,I can't think anymore,i'll go to my coffen to catch some ZZZZZZZzz,maybe some bulls blood wine will help


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

For the kid's Halloween Party, I am doing Jello Brain Molds with Gummy worms sticking out of it and a large sheet cake decorated like a Graveyard (with crushed Oreo "dirt" gummy worms, again, and marzipan grave stones.

One year, a pastry chef I worked with made chocolate covered Whoopi Pies, added choc. legs to make them look like spiders, we then placed them on plates painted with a spider web, choc. flies and raspberry sauce dripping from the fangs. It was a blast.

And don't forget the standard punch in a plastic cauldron with dry ice.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

ooohhh rancid rabbit, my favorite!! Cape Chef, you've outdone yourself with that one.


Dessert:
-black licorice pudding with a licorice bat garnish
-a 'witches brew' of cocolate and churros (you can make your churro look like a broomstick, with some creativity)
-Little green frankenstein heads, molded in paper cylinders with green choc. or joconde lining 

-chocolates molded in spooky molds


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

- House of Wings & Things: Honey Mustard BBQ Wingettes and Cheese Stuffed Jalepenos 
served hot from chafing dishes 
- Haunted Biscuits: Cheddar Topped Mini Biscuits 
with an assortment of meat and vegetarian fillings 
Such as: Smoked Turkey with Cranberry Orange Relish 
Honey Baked Ham with Apple Chutney 
Grilled Vegetables with Herbed Cheese 
- Spinach & Artichoke Dip served in pumpkins and surrounded by Blue & Gold Tortilla Chips 
- Crudite of Carrots & Broccoli with Warlock Dip 
- Marshmallow Ghosts- Chocolate Dipped with Orange Sprinkles on Skewers 
- Pumpkin Faced Halloween Cookies 




-


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Witch’s Brew- Black Bean & Turkey Chili served hot from Chafing Dishes 
-Assorted Wraps including Moroccan Carrot with Hummous in a Orange Wrap 
Speckled Ghost Wrap with Peking Chicken & Hoisin 
-Pumpkins and Gourds filled with Rondele Cheese & Surrounded by Crostinis 
-Spider Web Bries with Crackers 
-Crudite of Carrots & Broccoli with Warlock Dip 
-Marshmallow Ghosts- Chocolate Dipped with Orange Sprinkles on Skewers

some of these are from a thread on catersource last week and not my own ideas - but they sound like fun.


Spooky Brownies. You use the special orange colored oreos for a fun effect. you could use your own favorite brownie recipe and add the orange halloween oreos for fun.. 

Meatloaf tombstones use a "cookie cutter" shaped like a tombstone and write RIP in Ketchup.Served with potatoes that are in the shape of ghosts. 

Monster claws =Chicken Fingers. Cut a little slit at the top and make a green pepper triangle. Insert it into the slit in the Chicken Finger and Voila! Monster Claws. 

A dragons blood punch - serve out of a caldron with a hand floating in it-use rubber gloves used for food service filled with water and put into the freezer-it floats on top and looks creepy. .


----------

